# Some Of My Work



## simmye36 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm New to the forum so thought id show case some of my work.

always open to criticism as long as its constructive


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice shots!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice picks
Loooooooove the beemers too


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice mate. Some cracking cars there :-D


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic :thumb: I assume its your photography work you are showing ? not detailing ? or is it both.
Grrrreat pics tho, love the Mercs


----------



## simmye36 (Sep 11, 2014)

Just the photography  

them shots are just in my mates detailing place. he owns the silver insignia.

its just a nice spot for photos specially when there weather is bad!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great pics fella, can youbtell me what camera and lens you use.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great pictures, i really like the first one, would love to get one of my car like that


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic photos.


----------



## simmye36 (Sep 11, 2014)

davo3587 said:


> Great pics fella, can youbtell me what camera and lens you use.


Kit...

Cameras
Nikon D800
Nikon D5100

Lenses
Tonkia 11-16mm 2.8
Nikon 24-70mm 2.8
Nikon 70 - 200mm 2.8
Nikon 85mm 1.8

3 flash guns remote triggers etc

:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm no photographer but they're brilliant, love the first one :thumb:


----------



## simmye36 (Sep 11, 2014)

Few More shots.

since i got a new rig














































if anybody is interested in a shoot drop me a pm


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Well impressed..


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

sick man


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I really want that Perodua Nippa, is that wrong??


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What rig are you using bud?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pics :thumb:


----------



## simmye36 (Sep 11, 2014)

Cheers Guys.

The nippa is epic. 

we got it last year to just drive over the fields are the car show we run. 

but it ended up stripped and slammed lol

and i've got a rig pro 6m boom and manfrotto cups and ball joint clamp


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't think i can give anything more than praise for them shots! very good, keep up the great work


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

Love your work!!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Quality work ther dude. :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

where are you based mate?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Some rather good shots there mate!


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Are you really small?
Love the perspective, need to get closer to the ground me thinks.


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## simmye36 (Sep 11, 2014)

Steve said:


> where are you based mate?


Wakefield in Yorkshire mate.

Cheers for everybody's comments


----------



## simmye36 (Sep 11, 2014)

PyRo said:


> Are you really small?
> Love the perspective, need to get closer to the ground me thinks.


I'm pretty much laid down in alot of my work i shoot from headlight height or lower


----------

